# beast strongman prep log



## Mason (Mar 23, 2014)

My strongman journal

So I'm coming off of a month or two of being completely off gear after being on at least a cruise dose full time for the better part of the last 4/5 years. Been back in the gym for a few weeks now and just hooked up with some guys training for a strongman comp on May 17th and am loving it. Hopefully I keep this journal active as it keeps me motivated and adds another level of accountability.

We are using the cube method that has been adapted for strongman training and also trying to keep numbers up for powerlifting. I dont have an ebook or anything but I have a pdf if anyone is interested. I plan on doing some extra bbing stuff at home when I don't feel too beat up and need to get some benching in somewhere but that can wait if it has to.

Events are Max log press, Loading event, Car deadlift, Farmers walk, Stones to platform

Im 6'1 currently at 258. Depending on how my weight goes over the next month I would like to enter the 265 class.

All advice and any tips/pointers for strongman stuff is welcome.



Day 1 tues 18th
Squat day
used 500lb max cause my legs usually take longer to adjust to volume.

paralell
5x375
3x405
2x425
1x450
1x475

atg/olympic
3sets of 3x335            used 10s under heels and narrow stance

Front squats with safety squat bar backwards
2sets of 3x275

Sled push
4plates&2quarters     3 sprints x 40yds

upside down hanging abs with kettlebell
3sets of 5x45

hanging leg raises with finger straps

grip work
ripping half deck of cards x2          this took me a while, definitely a technique to it



day 2 wed 19th
Explosive log press

Clean and press each rep, 180lb 10" log
8sets of 3x220                          backed off to 200 for last two sets

Log Floor press
3 sets of 5 x 235

Kettlebell tricep press
3sets of 5 x 75

kettlebell shoulder stability press

Band tricep press
3x10

Band shoulder Y's
3x10


Day 3 fri 21st
Deadlift Rep day                             based on 665lb max
12x335
10x405
8x435
6x495

Block Pulls                                    4" block
3sets of 10x335

Deficit Pulls
2sets of 10x335

1 arm row with circus db 85lb?
3 sets of 12

Upside down hanging abs with kettlebell



Day 4 Sat 22
shoulder and arm bb stuff at home

Day 5 Sun 23
strongman day

Atlas Stones
50" platform             couple reps with each
160lb
240lb
280lb
340lb    this one was a beast, pretty slick and one side was crumbling but I got it twice. Got a vid I'll post of this later.

truck pull with harness
pulled a nissan up a very slight grade 3sets x 40yds


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 23, 2014)

This looks like fun. I'm subbed in.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2014)

subbed... I love strongman training. You guys are insane!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 24, 2014)

^^^ I am into the SM competition all the way also bro, I always wanted to try it, but life got in the way. Good luck to you man, subbed in!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice mase. Glad to see u posting on here too. Missed your big sexy strong ass. Definitely gonna keep up with this. Get some videos of the training if u can we'd love to see that crazy shit u do.


----------



## Mason (Mar 24, 2014)

Good having all you guys on board. Missed you too Ecksy, you freakin gorilla.

Heres the 340lb stone up to a 50" platform. This was the toughest stone to grip by far. It was pretty slick and one side was crumbling. We used spider tack on the hands and horse wrap on the forearms.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2014)

That's what I'm talking about!!!! Animal!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 24, 2014)

Hell yea. I'm subbed. I'm all about getting stronger


----------



## Mason (Oct 15, 2015)

So i kinda fell off the wagon here. Mlp

Here is a vid of the meet if anyone cares to see.
I placed 3rd it was very close. Like .02 sec in two events.
Crushed the car deadlift with 18 pulls next best was 11.


----------



## Milo (Oct 15, 2015)

Do tell on the secrets to ripping a deck of cards in half!


----------



## curtisvill (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome video, thanks.  I'm in for the ride.


----------



## Mason (Oct 15, 2015)

Milo said:


> Do tell on the secrets to ripping a deck of cards in half!



Technique is half of it. Raw strength is the other half.
left hand- place deck of cards in the crease between thumb and forefinger and squeese
right hand- goes over top of deck with the end "under" your knuckles.
Then you kinda twist the deck apart. the hard part is keeping the cards tight so they don't slip


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 17, 2015)

Milo said:


> Do tell on the secrets to ripping a deck of cards in half!



I was thinking the same thing... then I saw X 2...YIKES....


----------

